# 2.4L in B13



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

I might be doing an engine swap to relieve my car of its 1.6L. My mechanic says he can fit a 2.4L engine in a B13. Does anyone else think that that is possible? And would I be better off with an SR20?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

sr20de would be a VERY good bet. i'm assuming that the 2.4L is a KA24DE and if it is i belive all are RWD. the only FWD 2.4L (i believe) would be the older KA24E from the stanza. in my opinion the SR swap will give you more pleasure than you know what to do with. as with the 2.4 liter swap it "may" fit but the cost would probably be outrageous.

you can search the forum for info on a swap. type something like "sr20de swap" and you will probably get dozens of threads.

EDIT: i also believe the altima has a 2.4L and is also a FWD.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> EDIT: i also believe the altima has a 2.4L and is also a FWD.


most definitely.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd say give the KA24DE a go, do something different.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Go with the SR20 you'll be much happier.


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

I say go with the SR20 cause the ka isnt worth the extra weight...the 240sx has that motor and i see it get smoked by sentras all the time. the sr20 is a beautiful thing i would pick it over the Ka anytime...but if u want to be original and try something different, then go with the ka.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The KA24DE was the only engine available in US Altimas,and it's the dohc version of the KA.Unfortunately,even the most powerful KA made around 155 hp stock.if you want to go through an engine swap,the SR20DET is probably the best bet.With the turbo and all it's attendant hardware,there really isn't much of a weight benefit over the KA,but even the weakest SR20DET has 202 hp,and the good one has 227.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

the sr20 is Nissans crown jewel 4 cylinder... it would be the cheapest, easiest and most obvious swap. but there is something to be said for originality.
-dave


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *The KA24DE was the only engine available in US Altimas,and it's the dohc version of the KA.Unfortunately,even the most powerful KA made around 155 hp stock.if you want to go through an engine swap,the SR20DET is probably the best bet.With the turbo and all it's attendant hardware,there really isn't much of a weight benefit over the KA,but even the weakest SR20DET has 202 hp,and the good one has 227. *


I would love to put a turbo on my car, but those darn smog laws in Cali. I have met a number of very nice folks that offered to help me to negate those laws for around $150 - $200. With that possibility in mind I thought about the new Hot Shot turbo kit for the GA engines. But why stop there; a JDM DET, an SR16 or SR20VE, or even a turbo VE? 

With all that 4cyl. Nissan power clouding my mind some reason broke through. For right now, and I hope for a good two or three years more, my Sentra will be my “every-day” car. It is not really the car that needs the extra stress of forced induction. Besides I have an automatic transmission and the truth be told I like the power that the 1.6L engines put out. 

So I am sure an SR20 would make me plenty happy, but my car spends most of its time cruzin’ the Bay Area freeways not eating Hondas or Mustangs (that will be my next car). I am not going to do any heavy mods. So the question is “Is the heavier but more powerful KA24 better than the lighter SR20 without any major engine work? (About 150hp for the KA24 or 140hp for the SR20)


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

the cost associated with a KA transplant would negate any gains(if there are any) vs. an SR20.

my $.02


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

GRIZZ00 said:


> *I say go with the SR20 cause the ka isnt worth the extra weight...the 240sx has that motor and i see it get smoked by sentras all the time. the sr20 is a beautiful thing i would pick it over the Ka anytime...but if u want to be original and try something different, then go with the ka. *


Yea don't forget a sentra is like half the car of a 240sx so weight would play a big role in that. And im sure a 240 could beat a 1.6 sentra so I am assuming you mean a SE-R.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hybrid u say? interesting! the KA can also be turbo'd....think of the torque!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I also think the KA might be too long to fit in a Sentra.You don't need huge amounts of low end torque to move a light car,and after you factor in the fabrication and added weight of a NA KA24DE vs a NA SR20DE,you'd be better off with the SR.There's only a 10-15 hp diffrence between the 2 which you could easily make up with some simple bolt ons that you could pay for by not having to pay for someone to fabricate(you did say you were having this done by someone else).Plus,it's more complicated to do a non original swap in a FWD car than a RWD car.Also,the 240 isn't that heavy.It's only about 2700lb.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

you will need a tranny from the altima and will it even work. The axels and all the trouble with wiring and ECU and such to make it run. The tranny is your biggest issue, can you get a 5-speed altima tranny to even work. I would guess that the altima layout is wider than a sentra is and the weight of the motor and tranny may prevent you from doing it without more structural support. Your first thing is to measure the engine and tranny together on an altima to see if its longer. The auto may work, but you need to see where the shift cable is and then maybe you can use the sentra auto mechanism. 
CD


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The 2.4L is a truck engine. Go with the SR20DET or if you have the money get a SR20VET!!!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *Yea don't forget a sentra is like half the car of a 240sx so weight would play a big role in that. And im sure a 240 could beat a 1.6 sentra so I am assuming you mean a SE-R. *


Actually, I've schooled my share of 240's.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

here we go again with the truck engine thing... the SR20 is a van engine, too, fer chrissake... 

the KA24DE swap would be interesting, and IMHO, it WOULD fit... the SR20DE is ALSO an Altima engine in alternate markets, and after comparing the engine bays of both the Altima and the Sentra, I get the feeling it should be possible...

But unless you want to be a trailblazer, with all the attendant niggles and headaches, an SR Swap should do you good... relatively cheap, proven, and dependable...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Actually, I've schooled my share of 240's. *


so have i


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

What about swapping in a QR25?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

this is a old post. the idea of putting a 2.4l from an altima was just something that my mechanic and i were jokeing about.

to put this thread to rest i am going turbo, most likely GTiR. but i do not think that this swap will happen any time soon. first i will need another car, which i might be getting during the end of year sales that the dealers have at the end of this year. 

i just finished my drum to disc upgrade and that was enogh headachs for a long while.

thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

I agree. A KA enginge will be too much to spend and not what you might be looking for. A SR20DET from a Bluebird or GTI-R would be a lot better and is cheaper to make 300 to 400 HP with little modification....


----------

